
Huawei's race to overcome American aggression - dlcmh
https://news.cgtn.com/news/2020-05-17/Huawei-s-race-to-overcome-American-aggression-QyLhAXMgeI/index.html
======
thenaturalist
This website eerily smells like a CCP propaganda outlet. Treat with caution.

~~~
hker
Just checked Wikipedia[wiki]:

CGTN (China Global Television Network), formerly known as CCTV-9 and CCTV
News, is an international English-language news channel based in Beijing and
is also referred as a mouthpiece of Chinese government.[1] A part of the China
Global Television Network group, it is owned and operated by China Central
Television (CCTV), a state-owned media organization of China, under the
control of the Publicity Department of the Communist Party of China.[2] The
service is aimed at the overseas market, and it was launched on 25 September
2000. Coverage includes newscasts, in-depth reports, and commentary programs,
as well as feature presentations. Its free-to-air satellite signal is received
in over 100 countries.

[wiki]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CGTN_(TV_channel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CGTN_\(TV_channel\))

------
jp555
China can only trade thanks to the global security the US provides (for FREE),
and The US is now probably going home (and COVID could rapidly accelerate
this). China cannot and is not even close to being able to provide security on
the open oceans. Because of this China may not even be a unified country in a
decade. They may soon have _much_ bigger problems than Huawei.

